# Filteration for 210Gallon?



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys, so i finally fixed the uneven level problem,
now i am just curious ,i have a Pro3 2078e and FX5 and a water flow blower
planning to have arowanas and indo dats in tank
is it ok? i mean of course, more filteration is better..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to think that's plenty of filtration, but you might need a powerhead for more water movement. I have an FX5, XP3, Eheim 2028, an Hydor Koralia 1, and a 2 in my 125 and it's barely enough flow. I'm upgrading the 1 to a maxijet with the Sureflow mod. Mind you my tank is fairly heavily planted, so if you have a barebottom fish only tank what you have might be enough.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

I have a Hydor Koralia 4 in the tank, thinking of getting a powerhead too, and my tank is going have a barebottom


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For my new 220g sw tank, I added a Hydor Koralia Magnum8 (3200+gph) and that pump alone moves ALL the water in the tank like mad


----------

